# Bone Headed Bushy Tail



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I started out the door, but spotted a squirrel at my bird feeder. So I stepped back, dug out my slingshot, loaded up, and walked out the door. This bone head jumped down and ran to the hedge, as usual. But this time, instead of running up into or through the hedge, he sat and dared me to do anything about it. Sooo, I invited him to dinner.









I think the galloping dumb a$$ disease is rapidly spreading in the local small animal population! For now he resides in the freezer while I try to score another one.

Cheers .... Charles

P.S. Sorry ... I still do not feel right about posting pictures of killed animals ... this photo is more like meat from the grocery.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting and come on over to the dark side.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting Charles !


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sounds like you will have a taste meal soon.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Perfectly skinned and processed. This is how I would display my kills. As dinner, not a fuzzy dead thing. Good shooting Charles!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i hope you dont catch the dumbassery disease from the squirrel


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good shot...I can still picture the look on his face, though


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Ummmmmmmmmm.... makes my mouth water....been since 1964 since I had my last bacon fried squirrel. Here in Ecuador they raise a native animal to roast over charcoal using a wooden spit through the animal..it's guinea pig. The first time I tried guinea pig called "Cuy" (pronounced koo ee) I looked at the whole beast before they cut it into eatin' pieces and I thought it was a squirrel. I tied into it and it tasted like squirrel but they roast it here instead of bacon fry it. (Fry bacon same time you fry squirrel quarters dreded in flour, salt and pepper). Nope they said, it's cuy. Needless to say I'm a cuy lover. They raise them domestically like domestic rabbits. Now a country boy like me would like them but most citified expats here won't eat cuy because they unfortunately didn't have good dads to take them squirrel huntin' like mine did, while other dads just sat around watching ball games on TV all weekend and didn't give a hang about what their kids would do. Dainty cusses, eh? LOL

So thanks to my dad, in an indirect way, I love cuy.

Charles, your photo sure brings back fond memories of southern Ohio fat juicy fox squirrels (larger) and grey squirrels in the skillet.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Mom put decarbonized (shook) beer in a Ziploc with the squirrel quarters and froze the whole thing. The beer, not a bag full but say a half cup or so...and the Ziploc keeps the meat from dehydrating in the freezer (freezer burn) and enhances the flavor when cooked. Give it a try..


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Mmmmm that is a nice squirrel ! Good shooting! If you don't feel comfotable posting pictures of dead game who are we to judge or disrespect that ?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm.... makes my mouth water....been since 1964 since I had my last bacon fried squirrel. Here in Ecuador they raise a native animal to roast over charcoal using a wooden spit through the animal..it's guinea pig. The first time I tried guinea pig called "Cuy" (pronounced koo ee) I looked at the whole beast before they cut it into eatin' pieces and I thought it was a squirrel. I tied into it and it tasted like squirrel but they roast it here instead of bacon fry it. (Fry bacon same time you fry squirrel quarters dreded in flour, salt and pepper). Nope they said, it's cuy. Needless to say I'm a cuy lover. They raise them domestically like domestic rabbits. Now a country boy like me would like them but most citified expats here won't eat cuy because they unfortunately didn't have good dads to take them squirrel huntin' like mine did, while other dads just sat around watching ball games on TV all weekend and didn't give a hang about what their kids would do. Dainty cusses, eh? LOL
> 
> So thanks to my dad, in an indirect way, I love cuy.
> 
> Charles, your photo sure brings back fond memories of southern Ohio fat juicy fox squirrels (larger) and grey squirrels in the skillet.


i've eaten guinea pig before they are very good,the ones i've had were smoked with a dry rub like you put on any other bbq but no sauce,and i've had some fire roasted like you were speaking of with just garlic salt and pepper with yellow rice and black beans always with rice and beans,i had a friend from south america for a while but he passed away in a car accident me and Ghost talked about this a while back


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles, if you don't mind me asking, where did you hit him, is that a spot on his ribs that the ammo went through or is that just a rough spot after skinning ?

Looks like a nice squirrel, to bad we can't hunt them in California.

wll


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

TV media tries to make us self- conscious about doing NATURAL things...like hunting, fishing, etc...There is no need for you to feel bad about doing natural things...PHIL


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

wll said:


> Charles, if you don't mind me asking, where did you hit him, is that a spot on his ribs that the ammo went through or is that just a rough spot after skinning ?
> 
> Looks like a nice squirrel, to bad we can't hunt them in California.
> 
> wll


That spot on the ribs is just where some meat pulled away during skinning. For squirrels, a head shot is the only way to go, in my opinion.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I know there is a spot for this. But these are two of my favorites. The second is really my go to. Love rabbit!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the recipes ... they look good!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll second the squirrel and gravy! Squirrel and dumplings is probably my all-time favorite though.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Charles, if you don't mind me asking, where did you hit him, is that a spot on his ribs that the ammo went through or is that just a rough spot after skinning ?
> ...


Thank Charles, tell us your recipe when you are ready to cook 'em ;- )

wll


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Hahaha! "I invited him to dinner". I hope someday I get to say something that cool!!


----------

